# VServer PhpKit läuft nicht richtig !



## halloinfo (8. April 2005)

Hallo Tutorials User,

ich habe einen Vserver auf dem ich gestern meine Phpkit Seite (backup) "erfolgreich"      installiert habe (Serverumzug) !

Doch wenn man beim Browser (IE) auf aktualisieren klickt friert der Browser ein (100% Auslastung) und stürzt dann ab ?     

Wenn man versucht sich einzuloggen oder auf verschiedene Links klickt zeigt es die Seite :

"Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden."    

von dieser Seite aus wenn man beim Browser auf Zurück klickt friert der Browser auch ein (100% Auslastung) und stürzt dann ab ?     

Wenn ich aber als Admin auf dem PhpKit angemeldet bin funktioniert alles     bis auf die Browser Aktualisierung ?     

-------------------------------------------------

Danach habe ich das Orginal PhpKit (auch Db ) installiert      und genau das selbe !    

------------------------------------------------

PhpKit-Forum :

Bitte wende dich mal dazu an deinem hoster, denn ich habe die befürchtung, dass etwas mit der header weiterleitung nicht stimmt.
Also wenn du ne weiterleitung aktive hast, das die nicht ordentlich .
z.b content/links.php sollte automatisch auf content/overview.php&type=3 weiter leiten  nicht.
Manuelle eingabe .
Also prob mit der weiterleitung.

-------------------------------------------------

Ich habe auf dem Vserver Debian ( Woody ) Confixx ( Professional ) Webmin

-------------------------------------------------

Weiss wer im Forum welche Einstellungen ich am Vserver ändern muss, um den Fehler zu beheben ?

Hallo


----------



## Ben Ben (12. April 2005)

Also Webmin würde ich gleich mal abschaffen wenn du ihn nicht wirklich brauchst 

Was sagen denn die Logs vom apache access + errlog zu der Zeit des Zugriffs?


----------



## halloinfo (12. April 2005)

Hallo Ben Ben,



> Also Webmin würde ich gleich mal abschaffen



Warum ?



> Was sagen denn die Logs vom apache access + errlog zu der Zeit des Zugriffs



Wie kann ich diese Logs vom apache + errlog auslesen ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. April 2005)

halloinfo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Ben Ben,
> Wie kann ich diese Logs vom apache + errlog auslesen ?


Bitte lies dir die drei als Wichtig markierte Themen hier im Webserver-Forum durch ....


----------

